# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Russian Pharmaceuticals D-Bol

## natedawg429

Just wondering if this is the real deal.. Russian Pharmaceuticals Methandienone 5mg/tab tabs.

----------


## natedawg429

anyone try these or even hear of them??

----------


## anabolic1979

they are fake russian dbol only was made in blister packs

----------


## RoadToRecovery

> they are fake russian dbol only was made in blister packs


And who told you that.

----------


## Sheven

> Just wondering if this is the real deal.. Russian Pharmaceuticals Methandienone 5mg/tab tabs.


this is a fake dbol made in poland i think. nothing to do with the original. people call it scanbeach because the plastic box is from the plastic company scanbeach. i am russian and i can tell you 100% FAKE.

----------


## torresgi

*Read our rules before you post again.*

----------


## hothat

This is 100% fake!The design is like old Biorector.But biorector was just available in blister and stopped production years ago.Now the only product is dbol from Akrihin.But expensive and very rare.Chance to get it is 1:10.Even in Russia.So....

----------


## 1 more-rep

*Read our rules before you post again.*

----------


## anabolic1979

> And who told you that.


no one told me that! its reality...It was made by akrihin and bioreactor. Biorector stopped making it years ago and akrihin still makes it both were made in blister packs and thats it...

----------


## Maximm

Here a picture of REAL russian dbol called METHANDROSTENOLONE - BEST OF THE BESTS

----------


## Bonaparte

> Here a picture of REAL russian dbol called METHANDROSTENOLONE - BEST OF THE BESTS


METHANDROSTENOLONE huh? No shit...
















 :1laugh: 

In case you don't understand why I'm making fun of you, it is because Methandrostenolone IS the actual compound's name (though Methandienone can be used interchangeably). Dianabol was just the first brand name it was sold under and it stuck. It would be like saying: "check it out! I've got REAL American Var called OXANDROLONE".

----------


## Maximm

:Chairshot: 

Little education lecture for you my friend, Methandrostenolone is same as methandienone - you are 100% right mate. BUT, only AKRIHIN can use this trademark! no else product can call methandrostenolone in the world as this name is patented by AKRIHIN itself. Please check the little R letter up right corner of the methandrostenolone name. And please check what does it mean in wikipedia at least. All members from Russia or CIF can confirm it my friend. 

But still its not your fault as not all knows this  :Smilie:  I would make same mistake if it would be some mexico product etc lol

----------


## nitsuj

man i remeber those blister packs from back in the day hahaha good shit

----------


## Roidhouse

Its an cheap fake from Poland. The genuine product comes from Russia in package with blisters.

There is two russian Methan Companies, one is called "Bioreactor" and the other "Akrinin"

----------


## Proteen Paul

Yeah agreed the blister pack days were good. If you find some, buy big they're rare as...

----------


## Darkness

> Yeah agreed the blister pack days were good. If you find some, buy big they're rare as...


They're still available here in Europe. I've been living in England for a while now and Akrikhin is the brand I've gotten, not cheap though.

----------

